# New in Reem Island



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi 

I've recently moved in Reem Island and looking for friends to hang out. I've travelled a few places on business and pleasure in Europe & Asia & have varied interests. 

I'm currently trading in FX markets in my free time, so if anyone has similar interests, it'd be good to meet up & exchange views and discuss ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## V8Maverick (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Kaj,

Hmmm... yes Reem doesn't have many places to hang out in all honesty (well it was pretty much a flat dust bowl only a few years back).
That said, I do know a few guys from Reem. The best way to find friends is just get out to the pub (a classy one mind you)!
The guys and girls I know tend to eat / drink / be merry at the Capital Grill in the Dusit Thani hotel. It's not on Reem, but it's a very short trip home in terms of taxi fare and it's always got plenty of expats in there (myself included).

The other place to find expats is at Captains Arms in the Meridian Hotel. There's lots of them there.

BTW I play FX markets occasionally too. Not much, but occasionally.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I am interested in FX markets - but have not taking the plunge!
Happy to meet up sometime to have a chat!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## V8Maverick (Jul 2, 2012)

I think we are diverging slightly from the subject, but sure, let's all have a meet up


----------



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you both for replying!...it'd be great to meetup...how about this Friday, if its convenient for both of you? Le Meridian is close by & is lively on weekends

Cheers.


----------



## V8Maverick (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Kaj,

Let me check on that one, I have half an idea in mind that there's something happening this weekend, but if not, then yes, why not.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This weekend is OK for me at certain times on Friday or Saturday.
My wife is working and I need to take our son to a tutor on Friday 11.30 to 1.30 and Saturday 4.30 to 6.30 - so available at those times.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Steve,

Saturday 4:30 to 6:30 is good for me. I'm playing badminton after 7, so lets meet up, is Le Meridian in Tourist Club ok for you?

Thanks.


----------

